# Delta Force Strings



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

ebay's COLD WAX FUSION specials LOL thats funny......


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

A fried dry fired his Vector Turbo recently and wanted a new set ASAP. He ordered one for the quick turn around time so he could use it elk hunting comes end of August. Asked me to help install it. Had to put about 9 twists to the string to get it into spec. Had to add a few twists to get the cables into spec. Nock serving was too big and had to be reserved. String stop serving was also misplaced. Not knocking anyone but overall attention to details can be improved. Try one of the string makers on this forum and will have a much better string set. JMHO.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

For $40 what do you expect?


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

60X said:


> For $40 what do you expect?


Exactly


----------



## Wildhunter877 (Oct 14, 2014)

Old thread I know.I have used Delta bowstrings in the past and I will use them in the future.They worked just fine.So dwagoner before you chime in on every thread that has Delta bowstrings in it try shooting with them before you give your expertise.Are you that much of a fanboy of AT String builders,lol,wow.Where do you get your expertise in string making from anyway?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL Must either be the owner of DF or a good buddy.... anyways.... anyone who has to make up BS fake "special" process' to help sell their bowstrings is just a joke... SORRY...

let me hit you with a little knowledge since your just on a rampage to talk all kinds of BS to me now....OH AND welcome to the forums too...

COLD WAX FUSION.... "Delta Force Bowstrings goes through a process unlike any bow string on the market today. Almost all string makers use a heating process to help bind the string fibers together. Heating the string up helps bind string fibers together; however, it also breaks down the fibers prematurely. In other words, it shortens string life, and you lose precious speed because of the heating process.

Delta Force Bowstrings uses a process called CWF, Cold Wax Fusion. CWF is a specially formulated process that actually makes the string cold to the touch during the binding process. No Heat is used during the binding process. The result is a beautiful string that will last for years of enjoyment. This process will revolutionize the bow string making process."

binding process.....ima guess thats their "special" term for burnishing.....Revolutionize bowstrings ???? Nope.... First off they dont even know how everyone builds their bowstrings....do you know some people dont even burnish their strings????? and even if they do a simple burnish does not nessecarly "heat up" the string... no more than if you set the bow out in the sun on a 80degree day.... OH NO....how do people shoot outside in the summer when its 90-100 or more degrees ???? their string will heat up and fail... AHHHHHH darnit.....

do you know every matierial comes with wax in it??? part of the build process from manufacturer....

How in the world does one upcharge for a color on bowstrings ??? guy charges +10 to do a 2 color string... LOL EVERY color of bowstring cost the same at dealer price... or retail too.... that sure seems to be a little scam to get poeple to pay more....

but nevermind other peoples remarks...i just call BS on anyone who has to make up special names for their process to try and sell their strings....but what do i know... ive NEVER made a string in my life.... i just stayed at a Holiday Inn lastnite......

are you gonna go around and dig up all kinds of old threads too???? LOL i think this thread can go back to sleep now anyways...THX for reviving it though.....


----------



## Arrowslinger91 (Nov 7, 2014)

Have you actually tried Delta Force Bowstrings?Answer you gave was No.Why do you have to bash a product you don't know anything about.You are the only person to give them a bad review yet you never even touched a set of Delta strings,lol.Don't use Astro cause archery talk forum expert says they suck,lol.I bet you make very good strings.Where can I get a set of yours to try out?What's the name of your shop?That's what I thought.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

GOD another.... WELCOME BACK... made another name eh ?????

Cold Wax Fusion HAHA what a joke....whoever was the dumdum that decided to write that on their fake site is the joke.... madeup bogus name they thought would propel them into the lead on revolutionizing bowstring making... AHHA tell him i said :thumbsup: for the creativity on making that one up....


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

When are you guys ever going to learn,,, wagoner is the founder,pioneer, godfather of the bowstring!! He wrote the book on it, when he speaks listen as his words hold truth and wisdom!!


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

bluerocker said:


> When are you guys ever going to learn,,, wagoner is the founder,pioneer, godfather of the bowstring!! He wrote the book on it, when he speaks listen as his words hold truth and wisdom!!


Amen to that lol!


----------



## excalibur1200 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Mike, still shooting a string/cable set you made for my 06 Browning Illusion 3 years ago! I'm Getting a BTX 28 soon so might have to send in the strings for copying


----------

